# Chameleon Powder Coating



## Doranzie (Jan 28, 2011)

Got a quote from them yesterday for £160 to powder coat my 4 wheels black. Been reading a few older threads on here from people slating them, anyone know if they have got their house in order since or would you recommend going else where? Maybe the Polisher? I live in Glasgow btw. 

Cheers,

Robert


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Doranzie,in one word (DONT),go elsewhere.mine have been done twice by them and there's rough patches and are showing yellow tinges in the corner of spokes.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

My mates got done 3 months ago, shocking job, don't do it


----------



## Doranzie (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you Kev, Spoony I will be going elsewhere. Dont know how these places get away with turning out crap work!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Have they changed hands? They've always had a great reputation up till recently, I think there was even a group deal on here a while back.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I got my summer wheels for the Mini done by them, and I'm perfectly happy with the job. Before they were blistered, corroded, pitted and just in a dreadful state (I got them for f all from a friend).
Chameleon blasted them and did them sparkle silver and now they look better than my new gen. Rover ones. All for £120 too.
I would defo go back.
I do agree with some though... I personally know some disappointed people, I just took the chance as they're local to me and it all worked out nicely.


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you tried Adie from custom coatings in Bellshill? He done two of my alloys and done a sterling job plus I read a lot of positive reviews about him before hand, if your in the centre of Glasgow theres another place which I would also recommend which also refurb one of my RS alloys a year ago is ESP powder coatings (www.espcoating.co.uk) they done a superb job aswell either 1 would do you a great job.


----------



## tiger (Mar 15, 2008)

over the years i have had 3 cars done by Chameleon Powder Coating and they do a 1st class job they are a great bunch of guys and i have all my mates going there and they are over the moon with the work, so to be honest i dont no how you's are getting rubbish work.


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Just to throw a few more options at you, other places known to have a good rep are:

Powdertec in Kinning park - http://www.wheelsrefurbished.co.uk/

The Wheel Specialist - http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/locations/glasgow/

Hope that helps.

Cheers, Michael.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I think chameleon had some problems with white and silver. I know tons of people who are happy and have had two or three sets done. 

Isn't enough to convince me to use them right enough and I work half a mile from them. 

Also avoid the wheel specialist too. At least with chameleon it's cheap. Wheel specialist charge a fortune and are hopeless


----------

